# Babylon 5.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I bought the DVD boxed set of Bab5 some years ago, watched them all and "put them away".

I found them last Friday wrapped in a plastic bag amongst a stash of computer spares. I hadn't realised how much I still love the "great novel", even today it rivals things like "game of thrones", imo.

Only the CGI looks dated, but there again, the Amiga and Toaster are old tech.

In "substance" it holds its head up well.

However, I still struggle to pick my favourite character.

I'd probably go with Delenn, but most of the actors "owned" their roles, in the modern idiom.

Who's yours (if your old enough to have watched it)? :wink:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Londo Mollari for me. G'Kar a close second., they made a great double act.

Damn, you've created an itch for me to drag out my boxed set again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

i love all scifi and babylon 5 was something i wanted to get into, but for some reason i kept missing episodes and lost interest, but i remember it was different enough to be something special, i think there has been re-runs over the years, but just cant get the plot from the few episodes i have managed to see, its not like star trek with a new story every episode, and i get bullied by my wife and kids if i watch scifi :sadwalk:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Time scratch it then. :wink:

To be honest, I loved the lot of them. What a stunning team that evolved under brilliant guidance to have made such a franchise. Now lost to corporate stupidity.

Watch 'em again, I am. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

problem is Stan, there is so much from the past i want to see or see again, not to mention upcoming things, i dont think i will live long enough :tongue:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I dunner know if this post will work. :laugh:

Positive thinking Bruce.

But stop messing about and buy the Babylon 5 DVD set, it's brilliant television. :wink:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

What a poser, favourite B5 actor. Hmmm? Doyle, Biggs, Mumy, Furst, Katsulas, Jurasik, Boxleitner, Conaway... oh wait, I know... Claudia Christian. :wink:










Later,
William


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Loved it the Shadow war was epic although agree dated by today's standards. Walter Koenig (Chekov) kept popping up as well.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

I was recently given the box set but am struggling to get Mrs BC to watch it as she didn't get into it when it was televised. I've never seen an episode! We are both Voyager fans...


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> What a poser, favourite B5 actor. Hmmm? Doyle, Biggs, Mumy, Furst, Katsulas, Jurasik, Boxleitner, Conaway... oh wait, I know... Claudia Christian. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeese ...........for a minute i thought that was my wife...........the shock woke me completely and i now see there is absolutely no resemblance at all :sadwalk:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strange that you should bring B5 up, Stan, Caroline & I have been going through the set one episode a night for a few weeks now & we are loving it. Last night Sheridan went to Z`ha`dum... 

*Kosh - "JUMP, JUMP NOW!" *


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I also had the full set and some films of B5, after I had watched them all I remember selling the set on e-bay for more than I paid originally.

Like the poster above, I used to watch the series on the TV but often missed episodes, that was why I purchased the box set.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Strange that you should bring B5 up, Stan, Caroline & I have been going through the set one episode a night for a few weeks now & we are loving it. Last night Sheridan went to Z`ha`dum...
> 
> *Kosh - "JUMP, JUMP NOW!" *


I saw all of the episodes during first run, though my memory is a bit dim. Didn't Sheridan go on to become the ancient prototype/progenitor for the modern bone heads?

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that you should bring B5 up, Stan, Caroline & I have been going through the set one episode a night for a few weeks now & we are loving it. Last night Sheridan went to Z`ha`dum...
> ...


That was Sinclair Will. :wink:

Back later.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I recall now, the only one whose uniform never fit very well. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> What a poser, favourite B5 actor. Hmmm? Doyle, Biggs, Mumy, Furst, Katsulas, Jurasik, Boxleitner, Conaway... oh wait, I know... Claudia Christian. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call William, she can be my babe of the day any day.......... for a month or two. :laugh:

I'm sure I have the movie "The Hidden" with Ms Christian in it. I'll have to dig it out. Not a brilliant movie, but that's not the point. :wink:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Strange that you should bring B5 up, Stan, Caroline & I have been going through the set one episode a night for a few weeks now & we are loving it. Last night Sheridan went to Z`ha`dum...
> 
> *Kosh - "JUMP, JUMP NOW!" *


Yep, I remember that!

Do you remember this?:-

"This is Ambassador Delenn of the Minbari. Babylon 5 is under our protection. Withdraw or be destroyed."
"Negative. We have authority here. Do not force us to engage your ship."
"Why not? Only one Human captain has ever survived battle with a Minbari fleet. He is behind me. You are in front of me. If you value your lives, *be somewhere else!*"



William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


That's right, Zack Allen (security bloke) had the same problem, poor booger. :biggrin:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Londo and G'Kar came into their own as the series went on, by the end they were like a bickering old couple, with the respect that goes with that kind of relationship, character development that you don't see much any more.

My favourite, Vir Cotto, Londo's assistant, his view of the conflict between the Narn and the Centauri was very moving.

But Lennier would be a close second, what I liked was the story didn't just rotate around one or two characters and the whole cast played a part in the events.

As you may guess, Babylon 5 is one of my all time faves, still watch it on DVD now when there is nothing else on


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Odo said:


> Londo and G'Kar came into their own as the series went on, by the end they were like a bickering old couple, with the respect that goes with that kind of relationship, character development that you don't see much any more.
> 
> My favourite, Vir Cotto, Londo's assistant, his view of the conflict between the Narn and the Centauri was very moving.
> 
> ...


Remember Abrahamo Lincolni? :yes: Brilliant.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange that you should bring B5 up, Stan, Caroline & I have been going through the set one episode a night for a few weeks now & we are loving it. Last night Sheridan went to Z`ha`dum...
> ...


 Oh yes, we watched the episode a couple of weeks ago, a great scene :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > What a poser, favourite B5 actor. Hmmm? Doyle, Biggs, Mumy, Furst, Katsulas, Jurasik, Boxleitner, Conaway... oh wait, I know... Claudia Christian. :wink:
> ...


It makes you wonder, they had all of that futuristic technology but couldn't make a uniform with proper shoulders and that would cover your potbelly. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Even the Amiga and Video Toaster couldn't do that for Londo. :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At least Londo managed to keep his hair under control regardless of the situation, Stan :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> At least Londo managed to keep his hair under control regardless of the situation, Stan :laugh:


 :laugh:

I recall seeing him in Sliders (I think), he is rather disappointing dressed like a normal person. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Stan said:


> Odo said:
> 
> 
> > Londo and G'Kar came into their own as the series went on, by the end they were like a bickering old couple, with the respect that goes with that kind of relationship, character development that you don't see much any more.
> ...


Yes 

I remember the look on Vir's face too


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Never could get into B5, altho' a Trekkie (all series) Dwarfie, Battlstar Gaactican and Blakie. Just not B5 :yes:

I blame the drink :alcoholic:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mel said:


> Never could get into B5, altho' a Trekkie (all series) Dwarfie, Battlstar Gaactican and Blakie. Just not B5 :yes:
> 
> I blame the drink :alcoholic:


We can't all like the same things, but you like some of the other things I do, clearly a man of taste. :laugh:


----------

